# I'd like to see them make a...



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

What would you like to see made by your favorite gun makers? A new twist on a old favorite?, or a new firearm alltogether? I would like to see the RUGER GP100 made in .22lr with a .22 mag conversion and a 8-10 round capacity cylinder.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

lot more primers. :twisted: I was at Gallensons this morning and their Remington Small Rifle Bench Rest Primers were $44.00 + a thousand. :roll: :twisted:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I probably saw you at Gallensons Al! Was that you that told me it costs $1000 to hunt varmints?

I just bought some Rem 7 1/2s and .223 brass. $101 dollars later......


I would like to see a .22 mag conversion for an AR-15
A Henry Golden Boy in .22 Hornet
A Colt New-Agent 1911 in STAINLESS STEEL with Crimson Trace laser grips
A Ruger equivalent to the Taurus Judge (not big on how the Judge feels)
And I would like to see this ammo / Obama paranoia put to rest


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I 've always wanted to get my hands on some of that ammo that fits a pistol like a 9mm and one shot will blow up a car...like you see in the movies. ****, that stuffs cool!
How about biodegradable shotshell cases and wads...oh, wait a minute, didn't we use to have them, I think we called them paper...bring 'um back!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

A Marlin 1894P in 41 Remington Magnum. And another in the 32 H&R Magnum. The Ruger 10/22 Magnum in the 17 HMR, with a 24" barrel, Target Grey finish, and pepper laminate stock.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I would like to see the state make the muzz hunt traditional muzzle loaders only.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I probably saw you at Gallensons Al! Was that you that told me it costs $1000 to hunt varmints?
> 
> I just bought some Rem 7 1/2s and .223 brass. $101 dollars later......
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Yup. Gas, guns, primers, powder.......... about 1000 -3000 rounds. A 4 day hunt..... yup about $1000.00 . We need those t-shirts so we know who we are talking to. That was me. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Yup. Gas, guns, primers, powder.......... about 1000 -3000 rounds. A 4 day hunt..... yup about $1000.00 . We need those t-shirts so we know who we are talking to. That was me. :lol: :lol:


Well everyone, I can now tell you that I have met Al Hansen in person, and he is just as nice in person as he is online. Good man


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> [quote="Al Hansen":1xj3zayo]
> :lol: :lol: :lol: Yup. Gas, guns, primers, powder.......... about 1000 -3000 rounds. A 4 day hunt..... yup about $1000.00 . We need those t-shirts so we know who we are talking to. That was me. :lol: :lol:


Well everyone, I can now tell you that I have met Al Hansen in person, and he is just as nice in person as he is online. Good man[/quote:1xj3zayo]

OOhhhhhhhhhhhhhh gosh 

Well it was nice to meet you too. Come on out to the BBQ on the 25th. 8)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

[quote="Al Hansen 
Well it was nice to meet you too. Come on out to the BBQ on the 25th. 8)[/quote]

O man I'd love to, but I am headed to St George for the wife's birthday that weekend. I appreciate the invite though


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> How about biodegradable shotshell cases and wads...oh, wait a minute, didn't we use to have them, I think we called them paper...bring 'um back!


That would sure cut down on the litter in the marshes.


----------



## JTW (Feb 19, 2009)

> BPturkeys wrote:
> How about biodegradable shotshell cases and wads...oh, wait a minute, didn't we use to have them, I think we called them paper...bring 'um back!


Amen! I know it can be a pain in the butt, but we should all start picking up our empties, or picking up what we see on the way out of the area.

If non-hunters were to judge bird hunters by the state of Farmington bay or Salt Creek, they would think we were a bunch of slobs.

Anyway, what would I like to see made? Left handed rifles in more caliber options.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Loke said:


> A Marlin 1894P in 41 Remington Magnum. And another in the 32 H&R Magnum. The Ruger 10/22 Magnum in the 17 HMR, with a 24" barrel, Target Grey finish, and pepper laminate stock.


I got the new Weatherby catalog the other day and they have a semi-auto rimfire now that comes in .22 LR or .17 HMR. It is clearly a 10/22 clone and even the mags they show are obviously Ruger mags with the Weatherby logo on them. I agree with you though, I would like to see *RUGER* make a .17 HMR auto.

I like the idea of the Ruger GP100 in .22 LR with the .22 WMR conversion cylinder. I'd like to see any DA revolver with that feature. S&W would be great, even Taurus. I also liked the idea already brought up to have a Ruger equivalent to the Judge. Again, I would like to see S&W do that too. I have a Judge, and I like it, but Ruger and S&W could certainly do it better.

I want S&W to bring back the 4506-1 with the adjustable combat sights.

Springfield needs to make an XD or XDM in 10mm. It would be nice to have an XD that can be changed from 10mm down to 40 S&W with just the change of a barrel like you can do on the Glock 20 and 29.

More companies making 6.5 Grendel uppers and rifles, and ammo.

Ruger should bring back the police carbines, the .44 carbine., the Model 96 .44, and the old non-Hawkeye M77 MKII.

Marlin needs to bring back the .45 camp carbine.

Winchester needs a pump shotgun that they will actually bring out and not just print in their catalogs.

Ruger should make a Mini-14 that accepts AR mags and a Mini 30 that accepts AK mags, because their mags suck, and even more so the aftermarket mags for these rifles suck.

I would like to have true Kalashnikov rifles in this country. You know, the real reliable fill it with mud and sand, drop it, freeze it, rust it shut, and it still fires flawlessly kind. Not the mismatched crap that we get in the States.

I want more companies making reliable FAL and H&K G3 clones. Add MP5 clones to that too.

Hornady should increase the variety of weights for LEVERevolution ammo across the board.

Someone should make a V-Max type bullet for the .22 LR.

More companies need to make new M1A and M1 Garand rifles to give Springfield some competition. Are you listening *RUGER*? The Mini-14 is a scaled down version of the M14/M1A I don't get why they never made the real thing.

Last, but not least, Winchester in the name of all that is holy bring back the Model 94!!!!!!!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

JTW said:


> Anyway, what would I like to see made? Left handed rifles in more caliber options.


A-FREAKIN'-MEN!!!

And from more makers too.


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Also a Ruger single six .22 with a birds head grip would be awsome. I agree with BAX on the lever .22 hornet.


----------



## JTW (Feb 19, 2009)

I think we can all find something in Lycan's long wish list that we want too, but I strongly agree about changes to the Mini 14/30 mags and Ruger building an M1 rifle. 

I bought a used Mini 14 a few years ago, and it came with 2 factory five rounders, 2 factory twenty rounders, and three generic twenty rounders. The first time I tried the generic mags they FELL OUT of the gun after each shot. I ended up throwing them away after hours of trying to make them work.

The new M1s made by springfield are way too expensive, and scarce. It would be nice to see one around $1,000msrp. I bet Ruger could offer it in wood and Synth., along with a "scout" model and do it cheaper than S.A. I am glad to see the Mini in 6.8 rem, but lets see some large caliber M1A's.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Ithaca model 37 featherlight pump, 12, 20,16, and 28 ga. 

More than three companies that make a traditional muzzleloader. Who has $1200 - $1500 for a smoke pole? More respect to you if you have one. 

How about the marlin semi auto .22 with the tube magazine. I still have mine from years ago, oh wait I think this is an assualt rifle.............. :x :shock:


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Matt B said:


> How about the marlin semi auto .22 with the tube magazine. I still have mine from years ago, oh wait I think this is an assualt rifle.............. :x :shock:


The Model 60? They still make that.

http://www.marlinfirearms.com/Firearms/SelfLoading/60.asp

Obviously I want a lot of changes from Ruger, but I thought of another one. They need to bring back the 10/22 Magnum not just for .17 HMR enthusiasts, but for .22 WMR fans too.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Glad they still make that, for now. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Matt B said:


> Ithaca model 37 featherlight pump, 12, 20,16, and 28 ga.


I have a friend that goes hunting with the owner of Ithaca, so if you want a shotgun let me know

I would also like to see a company come up with some sort of paste/concoction that would allow you to make any handload into a tracer round. You can easily find tracers for .223s, .308s, and 30-06s, but others are hard to come by. There are a few pistol cartidges that come in tracers too. But I think it would be sweet to make your own tracer unique to your own caliber. I'd love to turn my .22 hornet into a tracer


----------

